# breeding cariba



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

does anyone know how to breed cariba or have any secrets on how to do so if so let me know plz


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard if you cna breed reds you shoudl be able to breed caribe if you try hard enough but dont over due it on the trying its not that hard


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> I heard if you cna breed reds you shoudl be able to breed caribe if you try hard enough but dont over due it on the trying its not that hard


 huh.so do you have a secret az...actually can someone post a how to breed red if possible..if anybody on this board has done it and what s worked for u


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

ez have u bread p's befor if u have how do u go about doing it


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

trying putting this post in the breeding section, maybe you might get the traffic your looking for there
... I dont have any secrets other than whats you can fid out there...


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Breeding cariba in captive is rare. Good Luck with that.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

You would find yourself a very wealthy man if you successfully breed caribe and developed a method of success.


----------

